# two tank diptych!



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

well it officially started, while my wife is hard at work and I have the morning off I decided to start my 2 tank system. I have decided the tank on the left will be a planted freshwater with either cherry shrimp, or one pea puffer/zebra puffer...

The tank on the left will be a true nano reef with zoo polyps, maybe a mushroom or two and blastomussa and acanthastrea if I'm feeling a little frisky... I am more concentrated on critters for this tank though and will be adding stock as time goes by and I find money to stock this mess. 

here is a picture of the tanks with the painted backgrounds:











I am planning sand in both tanks for substrate, i like the thin look of it. I also think white sand in 2 wildly different tanks in such closeness will look pretty cool...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

well, i have the reef side going strong with established reef tank water, live rock and some orange zoo polyps. I am going to work on the planted side today, though i think i am only adding water.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

tank 2 is running!

I have 5 or so moss balls and some CRS in it now, i will try to get some cherries next 
week and then i'll be done. 
Tank 2= small red sea deco filter and will have a water pump for additional circulation as soon as I get one in at work... 
Tank 1= No filter, but has a water pump for circulation.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Sweet! I like it! (Them...)


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

this is gonna be awesome! When I have a bigger room, I want a two corner tanks that are facing the wall in each other sort of making a 180 degree. One would be saltwater and the other a planted tank.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'm really excited about this project.


----------



## blackace22 (Jan 27, 2010)

Awsome tanks !


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks! I loooooooove new tanks!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

first look at the planted side, clearly i love moss balls.










both!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Loving the contrasting backgrounds. I wasn't sure I'd like it until your latest pictures. Hey, do you like marimo balls?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

yea i dig the moss alot. haha.

i wanna start adding some accent stuff to the reef but i HATE spending money on coral.
what's a fella to do?

anyone ever try halimeda plants?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Since I am not sure what halimeda plants are, I am going to say no and then google it.  I am assuming it has something to do with the saltier side of the tank.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yea. They are a marine macro algae. They are a nutrient sponge and need a ton of calcium and trace elements. I think it may be a sort of saltwater planted tank. The shrimp for saltwater tanks are so cool. This is gonna cost a fortune.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

So yesterday I left this thread open and my wife was home before me. She walked to the computer and did a little reading, scrolled down and saw the tank and sat at the computer admiring them and then looked across the office and realized she was looking at our tank, well she was excited as anything. 

When I came home, she looked at me and asked if we could put a tank in the living room. So I'm working on a saltwater fish\mangrove system too!!!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That's a great story! Got to love how she didn't realize it was your tanks at first. Sounds like something I would do. Do you like saltwater better than planted tanks? I've always wondered how difficult they are to maintain.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

my love for saltwater tanks is only for the inverts, i like weird looking critters wandering around the tank. shrimp and starfish, weird slugs... i just think they're cool. The look like the cartoons nature rejected. lol

As far as maintenance I think anyone who has a successful planted system has the common sense and love for the hobby to maintain a marine tank. I can't wait to get this one up and running.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Jan 4, 2010)

that is an awesome idea!!! looks great 



F22 said:


> first look at the planted side, clearly i love moss balls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks! I think I'm buying coral tonight.


----------



## Baadboy11 (Oct 28, 2009)

very cool setup...I laughed about the wife story. I too have wondered about setting up a nano reef, some say its easy others say it can't even be done.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Well I've had some really great nano tanks over the years.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ok so i bought a little blue mushroom that i fragged at work. hopefully it opens tonight!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

F22 said:


> The look like the cartoons nature rejected. lol


 Maybe that's why I don't like saltwater. It's the Little Mermaid rejects lol. I love seeing them set up but overall have no desire to do one on my own. I'm looking forward to updates.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

anyone think canister filters are a little overboard for these tanks? 
I'm thinking after the holidays I may spend a little cash on a pair on sun sun and get some lily pipes??

comments?
tell me this is a bad idea so I can keep my money in my wallet


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

just got back from the wholesaler with goodies, I got an awesome green and purple rock anemone for the nano reef and a riccordea mushroom... 

I was going to get a bunch of cherry shrimp for the planted system but they were out... they were also out of cool plants... bummer...


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool idea the two side by side.
My brother does salt tanks with living rock.
I like freshwater.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i like both, and i like juxtaposition. I guess i got my bases covered.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

'juxtaposition' ya got me :biggrin: (I HAD to look it up LOL)


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Haha. Art school.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

any updated pics? cool tanks and a great idea.


----------



## fischman (Feb 22, 2010)

antbug said:


> any updated pics? cool tanks and a great idea.


+1, need more pics!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Pic update tomorrow. Toooooo tired. I'm actually on my BB in bed lol


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

got up for a quick cigarette... here you go!
sweet new rock anemone










planted










both


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

yea, this does look pretty cool lol


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Sexy shrimp?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

just waiting for my wholesaler to get some


----------



## Pootie (Mar 5, 2010)

if you are ever in Manhattan check out Joe @ Manhattan Aqarium. 37th street Between 10th adn 11th Ave (1/2 block up from the Jacob Jarvets Center)

He has a hugeeeee selection of everythinggg !!! Even has a 300g Planted tank and a 1000g "pool" style Reef pond. StingRay touch-tank. And a tonnn of other cool tanks.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

That's pretty sick. The store I work in is pretty heavy on marine stock, and since I am the designated salt water genius I had to step up my game lol


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i think there are going to be some shrimp in the reef tank tomorrow, I ordered bumble bee reef shrimp for the store, and I really want them. 

I could use a suggestion for a back plant for the planted system too..


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ok so here is a quick little update, i broke out my macro lens this morning for some shots of the reef, the shrimp in my freshwater planted tank hide too well.

both tanks









white spotted anemone shrimp (not in the anemone :snarl: )









riccordea









new rock anemone


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

so now none of the cool inverts i just spend 45 dollars on are out in the reef, I love freshwater shrimp, they are cheap and don't hide all the time.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Still no sign on my shrimp. Not a happy camper.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

just got some manzanita wood and the freshwater tank looks NASTY, the reef just got some new critters too and things seem to be going well, my anemone shrimp finally realized that there was an anemone. lol


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

interesting mix , freshwater and saltwater shrimps side by side


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

That is a cool idea. I have been reading on saltwater and my favorite srhimp is the coral banded shrimp. (also the wife incident is funny too!)


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Awesome! I had to look up juxtaposition also and I was worried I would have to hit the back button really quick just in case it was something...dirty...but it wasn't. Lol


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

lol caton, i will not post anything offensive on this forum, thanks for the kind words guys.

I also like the coral banded shrimp, i fear he would eat some of his neighbors in this tank though


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

can someone please suggest a cool freshwater schooling fish to (that hasn't been done to death i.e. neons, cardinals, rummynose)


----------



## monkeyfish (Jul 5, 2010)

Me suggesting fish to you seems backwards but I'll give it a shot. Espei Rasbora, Black Morpho Tetra, Bororas Briggitae.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

lol no way dude, I'm always open to suggestion. i dunno, they have no flare though. I'm such a tool. 

Btw monkey,
1. happy thanksgiving
2. i should have your fish monday or tuesday as well as a price on the oto cats


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

quick little photo update for you folks.
here is my anemone shrimp in an anemone!!!










thanks to Tom Barr, the manzanita pimp


----------



## monkeyfish (Jul 5, 2010)

Haha, a tool who knows his fish. It's tough finding cool schoolers, seems easier to find the flare with loners.

1. Thanks man, you too, a day with the family won't kill ya even if you wish it would.
2. Awesome!
3. Don't want to get off topic, but I checked out your photo site, some really good stuff there. I like your still lifes, tough to come up with new ideas for something that's been done forever. I took a lot of demon's alley shots back in the day myself, when cameras still had film in them, lol. I think it's gone now, they've been doing work back there. I was always drawn to abandoned spots, I used to drive for hours searching for them, just something about those kind of places.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

you know man, lets take this thread way off topic...

1. thanks for the compliment about the shots.
2. My buddy justin and I used to drive hours to find abandoned broken down stuff, it was the bulk of my work in college.
3. I still use film, I shoot with a 1970s 4x5 press camera. lol


----------



## monkeyfish (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice, gotta love the large format, smell of the dangerous chemicals, and counting your steps in the darkroom! I was big on graveyards, run down stuff, and old, old buildings in CT. Then I'd get in the darkroom and make double exposed, solarized, surreal prints.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I love the old style work. Though now my danger is through trespassing and dangerous structure.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Adding cherry shrimp this week. I'm thinking maybe marble hatchets?????


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

F22 said:


> I'm thinking maybe marble hatchets?????


Hatchets in an open-top tank? Don't be surprised if you see one floating in the saltwater tank.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

The lights cover a lot of the tank. Besides I'm stumped for ideas...


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Nicccceee..... How about some dario darios? Killies?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

killis are gonna jump or eat my shrimp, dario dario hide too much for me


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

F22 said:


> can someone please suggest a cool freshwater schooling fish to (that hasn't been done to death i.e. neons, cardinals, rummynose)



Emerald eye tetras!!!!! Just got some from Zid and they are awesome. Don't know if they are small enough for your tank, though. Love the new pictures.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks! Those are awesome! Maybe a bit large, but they will be fine. Lol


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

so i managed to (finally) get a picture of the bumble bee shrimp in my reef tank... i think he is pretty cool check it out! (he is less than 1/2" long)


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

Celestial Pearl Danio are nice nano fish to have


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

yea, but i have seen them EVERYWHERE lately. i read 2 articles on them last week. I think they are a bit too common


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

F22 said:


> so i managed to (finally) get a picture of the bumble bee shrimp in my reef tank... i think he is pretty cool check it out! (he is less than 1/2" long)


Cool! Looks like a weird perversion of a monarch caterpillar :hihi:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

yea they are weird looking, lol. From what i hear they are tricky to keep, but so far so good, they come out and eat like good little shrimp as soon as I feed, maybe they are afraid of fish...???

this project is so much fun!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Kinda looks like a leaf hopper, pretty cool.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yea, its weird looking, but they don't hide and I'm super pumped about it! Haha


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

rescaped the planted system today, gonna have some pics up soon i hope. Hopefully after work i can get some shots in.

reef tank is gonna get a face lift too, i think it looks too sloppy... i think it looks like i just threw a bunch of rock in and hoped for the best, I'm going to take out most of the rock and just keep a few key chunks. I want to add more anemones and anemone shrimp types and concentrate on the macro algae growth.

any tips on how to make it grow faster?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

little pic update of both tanks,
planted tank is just awaiting some moss and Hygroryza aristata

reef tank will be getting some more macro algae tonight so i can get this going the way i want.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

its so sad that my planted system looks that much better than the reef... I really gotta put some effort into this thing. lol


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

F22 said:


> yea, but i have seen them EVERYWHERE lately. i read 2 articles on them last week. I think they are a bit too common


electric blue rams ?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Shrimp eaters


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

well i got some of the macro algae I wanted for the reef tank from a friend yesterday, (neither one of us have the scientific names of it though)

I also got my Hygroryza aristata from cardinal tetra today and it looks pretty cool...

here is a pic of the two tanks next to each other...


----------



## celine (Nov 19, 2010)

wow, this is such a cool set-up! i love it! 

btw, i might of missed it, how big is each tank? also, you might want to be sure you turn the marimo every so often so they don't brown on the bottoms.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

tanks are only 4g. as far as the moss balls I have been re-scaping so much lately i haven't needed to, but now that i have the setup right i will roll them once a week or so,

btw,

Thanks!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

really need a water change and rescape on the planted tank. I am also starting to grow tired of the reef side lol


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

so i finally have the plant tank scaped how i like it, thanks to everyone who sent me things I really appreciate it.

the reef is getting there...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

so i think i may get rid of the reef tank sooner than later. think i can get away wit plants with a blue back ground? or an I better suited repainting it?


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

F22 said:


> so i think i may get rid of the reef tank sooner than later. think i can get away wit plants with a blue back ground? or an I better suited repainting it?


Your set up looks great, there is some nice macro algea out there that you can add to the background.
Here is a 5 gallon bowfront I had before upgrading to 36 gallon bowfront.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Tank looks pretty cool, maybe ill keep it up. Thanks!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm gonna get some high color sponge corals next week for the tank.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Im excited to see where this goes. The planted scape looks great!!! Just a couple suggestions, im thinkin the reef side needs more rock and diff lighting.... you could add a blue LED strip and it would really make your corals pop!!

That red macro isnt dragons breath is it?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Keep the SW side roud:

Heres my Edge - Scaped with Gracilaria verrucosa and mermaid fans_._


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

you having good luck with mermaid fans? i got some at work, maybe i will try one....


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

not sure about the red macro BTW...

i dunno if more LEDs are an option since im open top right now....


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

F22 said:


> you having good luck with mermaid fans? i got some at work, maybe i will try one....


Yeah, In fact one has 2 sprouts coming off the base. Sprouts are 1"+ now. 

For the blue LED strip i was thinkin you could attach one of these to the back side: Look on ebay for waterproof led strip if your interested.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

those lights look good, btw, great work with the mermaid fans, maybe i'll get one tomorrow...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

@Dukes,

what nutrients are you using in that reef system?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i need to up the flow in the planted tank, any ideas?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

F22 said:


> @Dukes,
> 
> what nutrients are you using in that reef system?


Seachem reef complete + reef plus.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

nice, i have he same right here in front of me... I'm starting to grow coraline algae on the glass already... weird...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

hopefully the last rescape for a while


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

F22 said:


> nice, i have he same right here in front of me... I'm starting to grow coraline algae on the glass already... weird...


Your coralline will explode once you start using the seachum reef products!!! Also i think most SW shrimp need trace amounts of Iodine, which is in the reef plus. 

Is this your first SW tank?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Haha nope. I've been keeping big marine tanks for years, this is my first invert dedicated system though. Back when I was keeping reef tanks the focus was usually fish with some coral, this tank will hopefully become a collection of cool inverts. Don't get me wrong I have always kept a lot of different species of shrimp, just never a nano for them. So far so good though. Everything looks healthy and happy.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

F22 said:


> Haha nope. I've been keeping big marine tanks for years, this is my first invert dedicated system though. Back when I was keeping reef tanks the focus was usually fish with some coral, this tank will hopefully become a collection of cool inverts. Don't get me wrong I have always kept a lot of different species of shrimp, just never a nano for them. So far so good though. Everything looks healthy and happy.


Gotcha. Maybe you should be givin me advice :hihi:

I love my SW edge, shes my first. :biggrin: Not ready to convert my 55g yet but ive been plannin a step up. May have to pick your brain when i get to the plumbing part


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

of course, i got alot of plumbing experience.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

The Hygroryza aristata is taking off like a weed, and sending roots down into my substrate really giving the tank a well established swampy look.

little pic update :]

reef


















planted


----------



## Svynx (Nov 8, 2010)

After being in the saltwater world for 4-5 years, I'll suggest a few things to look into that you might like since you want inverts.

-small species of a mantis shrimp (not this one because it would be too big, but it will give you an idea if you have never seen on):










-pistol shrimp/watchman goby combo would look great in that tank:










-harlequin shrimp:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

cool list, but i cant keep any of them...

mantis shrimp are the devil.
the goby would quickly exit my open top tanks
and the harlequin only eat starfish...

ps...
I had a dedicated mantis shrimp system a looooong time ago, it was amazing!


I'm looking for super easy. lol


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

Pistol shrimp... is this the one I saw on some nature show that can actually kill its prey with sound waves from its claw snapping together? They used some corny sound effects, but it actually looks like the shrimp cocks and fires a soundwave from its claw like a pistol.

J


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ehh not too bad I need to find a weird soecies


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

why not make a screen top like speedie408 did and then you can have the shrimp and pistol combo


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

F22 said:


> ehh not too bad I need to find a weird soecies


 
You need some sexy shrimp and a pom pom crab. Maybe not "weird" but definitely attractive!


----------



## Svynx (Nov 8, 2010)

pom pom crab would look good in that tank. I didn't think of that.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

the sexys are cool I need more anemones for them though


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

thinking the next animal for the reef will be some ball sponges


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

F22 said:


> the sexys are cool I need more anemones for them though


how cool would it be to have a nano dedicated to maxi-mini anemones and sexies. :drool:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

hmmmm, i am looking for a new project lol


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

F22 said:


> hmmmm, i am looking for a new project lol


It would be a pricey work of art but the thought process behind that comment was.... You know how cool it is to see a swarm of CRS.... imagine 8-10 or more sexy shrimp in one nano, that would be a sight! 

Do it! :biggrin:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

hmmmm... I may need to get rid of the white spotted anemone shrimp though, i worry he would get nasty


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

but to be honest, if i can find them from my wholesaler, i'll get a whole bunch of them


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

F22 said:


> but to be honest, if i can find them from my wholesaler, i'll get a whole bunch of them


 
ok, but under one condition... You have to post a video if you go through with it. 

I wanna see them dance!!! :hihi:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

im getting a fish cam lol


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ok so all resources both financial and time are on hold until after the holidays... Boss promisedme a big promotion in the new year, so I'm going to concentrate on stepping my work game up.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

anyone know of a floater i can use in my marine tank?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

F22 said:


> anyone know of a floater i can use in my marine tank?


I saw this comment and got to thinkin. I have never seen ANY floating macros/plants in a SW tank - surely they exist? - but then i took that thought a step further :icon_idea Floating plants would be a bad idea in conjunction with an overflow.... 

I came to the conclusion that theres probably not a market for marine floaters considering the majority of reefers run overflows/sumps. 

I guess im no help at all. :hihi: But... if you dont find an answer, my comment might explain why.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

well I'm certain I can find something


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Mangroves!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

lol those don't float, they grow up up the ceiling...

though i wanna try a little wai kusa marine setup.

does anyone know the ADA tank thats long and long???


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

F22 said:


> lol those don't float, they grow up up the ceiling...
> 
> though i wanna try a little wai kusa marine setup.
> 
> does anyone know the ADA tank thats long and long???


The 60F is long, deep and shallow. Ideal for a Wabi Kusa setup.

Have you seen the Volcano tank?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

nope.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

F22 said:


> nope.


check this out:

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=211082


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

that's sick, got my next plan!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

well, i think i am going to finish the 2 nano tanks and sop buying stuff for a while. I want to finish my tattoos and spending money on fish doesnt really help the cause... lol


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

So i went to the wholesaler and re-scaped again, its like an addiction.

BUT
i got a ton of cool stuff and I got a killer deal.

Reef Tank Stuff

1 x Yashia Goby
3 x peppermint shrimp
1 x mini carpet anemone
1 x green star polyp frag

Planted
3 x japonica shrimp
5 x galaxy rasbora (celestial pearl danio)

i also added a nice chunk of base rock to the reef and I think it looks pretty amazing.

I'm currently dripping in all the reef critters, the fish and shrimp are in on the planted side an as expected the CPD are hiding... :frustrated:


----------



## Pootie (Mar 5, 2010)

F22 said:


> So i went to the wholesaler and re-scaped again, its like an addiction.
> 
> BUT
> i got a ton of cool stuff and I got a killer deal.
> ...


 good find on the Yashia Goby. I had one a few years back that had paired up with my candycane pistol shrimp. They lived about a year in my 55g. Then the Goby died, and the shrimp died shortly after.

I have been looking for another for some time to start a nano based on them, but no luck finding a goby in good shape.

This was my old Goby!
http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/...14/MrPootie/?action=view&current=IMG_4658.jpg


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I haven't seen mine yet


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

does anyone know of a 24" actinic/blue LED fixture? cant find one anywhere...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

still no sign of the yashia goby in the reef tank, but i saw a flash this morning that made one of my feather dusters close up briefly, i'm going to assume that was him until I discover a body.

CPDs are looking great, still a bit thin though, and they seem not to like NLS pellets. 

I have also put all the pumps and filters on a separate power strip so I can kill the flow for feeding time. 

Anyone ever feed CPD prawn roe ?


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

everytime I read the title of this thread I think of dip----! ( something you would call a dumb person ) LOL.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Have you had a chance to take a picture of the rescape?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

hopefully today, just been super busy with work and all.

edit:

I just tried to snag a pic, but the windows in my apartment are facing the tank and its too bright for me to get a good shot of the tank. perhaps this evening.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

so, still no sign of the yashia goby in the reef tank, pretty bummed about that...

The planted side looks awesome though and I'm starting to get some growth from the flame moss (finally)

i think i may add some anubias to the planted section, and maybe a few more mini anemones to the reef.


----------



## monkeyfish (Jul 5, 2010)

Flame moss does take forever to grow huh? Took mine like a month to do that, it really does look cool once it starts doing it's thing. Tanks look great!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks man. And thanks for the moss hook up. Really helped me out. Andyone think I should add some anubias?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

got a set of true lumen LED actinics for the reef... OH MY GOD they are so freaking bright!!!


----------



## monkeyfish (Jul 5, 2010)

Anytime man. I love anubias, my favorite plant, go for it! What kind you thinking?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm thinking about adding some minima. Maybe just one plant. The tank is getting tight lol


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

the flame moss is really taking off. Looks awesome.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

F22 said:


> got a set of true lumen LED actinics for the reef... OH MY GOD they are so freaking bright!!!


picture please :icon_smil


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

you got it dude...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

excuse the dirty glass and bogus photo, I'm really tired and didn't feel like doing any real work.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

F22 said:


> you got it dude...


 
looks great! Is that GSP glowing in the middle?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

it sure is.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

F22 said:


> it sure is.


nice!

Hows it look with daylight and actinics?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

the coral has alot more pop to it now...


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

F22 said:


> the coral has alot more pop to it now...



Care to share the link to where you got it?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i ordered it at work. lol

http://www.current-usa.com/truelumenlunarlights.html


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

F22 said:


> i ordered it at work. lol
> 
> http://www.current-usa.com/truelumenlunarlights.html


 
I want a Solana so bad!!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

yea. Really expensive though


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

so im quite certain my yashia goby has either died to jumped. I think i may acclimate 3 black molly...
any opinions?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I love black mollies! Would it be too small of a tank, though?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

it might be a little tight.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Maybe if you got fry and gave them back as juvies?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

the fry would fast become anemone food I think


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

so I finally cleaned algae in both tanks, and I will hopefully be adding new plants tomorrow, when water clears its pic time


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

got bored, took pictures...


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Make sure you turn the Moss ball from time to time. 

BTW what's the F22 stands for?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i roll and squeeze my moss weekly 

F22 is the aperture I shoot all my abandoned places/landscape photography at...


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice! I'm used to see "F22" as Honda Accord VTEC Engines lol. Just had to ask. Very Cool.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

haha yea, i dont do import cars...i just take photos.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Don't that powerhead in the freshwater tank.. suck up your crs? I would be cautious of it since it looks like the crs can fit in it. Unless you want shredded shrimp for dinner lol


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I only have 2 crs in there and haven't had issues yet. I'm not too worried. It's all temporary til I go canister


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Very cool. You have a good out. Late. lol


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

so I went to the wholesaler today and I resisted the urge to buy things. Never been more proud of myself. Lol


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

just ordered 2 eheim 2211s for my nanos. I should have them oon wednesday or thursday. looking forward to setting these bad boys up, i need to work on my reef though.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

Glad you didn't give up on the marine side. I like how it's starting to turn out. I miss marine tanks. I was about to get into reefs, but then found out I was pregnant with my first and that all went right down the drain.

I have a Koralia Nano in my 29g, and so far only one shrimp found out what an impeller is. Of course, it's at the top of the tank and the shrimp pretty much don't swim up that high.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

yea I like the reef too. I gotta make a prefilter for the eheom though. I also stopped using the nano pump in the planted. It's blowing around my red root floaters


----------



## Pootie (Mar 5, 2010)

Jaggedfury said:


> Nice! I'm used to see "F22" as Honda Accord VTEC Engines lol. Just had to ask. Very Cool.


 i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I think I may add some anubias to the planyed tank this week. I really think I am going for the minima


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i just myself two eheim 2211s, picks of the install tonight or tomorrow if i stop being lazy...

off topic:
has anyone heard of 
Foster the people?
the single is called "pumped up kicks"

its epic


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

*So yeah, there may be something very very wrong with me.*

i got my Eheim 2211s yesterday and this morning (after much prep work with the wiring for the geckos and tanks) I installed them.

This is what I did for all the wiring, its much neater, but I can still get to everything...











Here are the Eheims
plant eheim









reef eheim









and....
my nanos, after a rescape, algae cleaning, small gravel vac job, and I added more water, since the canisters used about half the water volume to fill up...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

yea. The tanks look amazing. So much cleaner without all the stuff hanging in there. Also it seems that my yashia goby is very much alive and I found him during my rescape!!! I need some more cleanup critters for the reef though. I also want some coral. Going shopping this week!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

anyone think pressurized would be useful for the planted?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

marsilea plants without co2? anyone ever try them? need an answer, i wanna get some today.

thanks!


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

I did for a bit... didn't seem to work too well... so I bumped up to DIY... then it was ok.. since, I've gotten pressurized. Way better. But you knew that.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I was afraid of that. Hmmm. Co2 for marsilea or just make life easy and go anubias?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

so i went to the wholesaler to get fish for some accounts, and of course I cracked....

I got myself a little longhorn cowfish please don't give me any static, I know how big he gets, and this is only a temporary home for him till I set up my big marine tank, thanks in advance) and a nice star polyp rock.

red root floaters are looking awesome and spreading super fast










both tanks (camera was a bit cockeyed but it looks kinda cool this way)


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

just added 3 gold mystery snails to my planted tank, I figure when they are breeding too much I can toss the little guys into a bucket and grow them out, then get some store credit from work. Lol


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

F22 said:


> marsilea plants without co2? anyone ever try them? need an answer, i wanna get some today.
> 
> thanks!


Marselia minuta is fine without CO2. The other Marselia species, not so much.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

cool thanks, i think its gonna be anubias in this tank though


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

picture update
The Reef Side:
green star polyp










feather duster










longhorn cowfish










Planted

crystal


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

little non photo update. My longhorn cowfish is FINALLY eating, unfortunately its only live brine, but he eats and I'm happy... I am also growing a weird green slimy crap all over the live rock, any ideas?

water parameters are awesome, 0 nitrite 0 ammonia, 8.4ph 480ppm calcium?????????


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds like BGA to me. It's a problem in SW as well as FW...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

got any good tips? Lol


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Not for SW, sorry LOL


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

hmmmmm. Fresh carbon more flow and water changes?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

so i am gonna rescape the reef again im getting annoyed with algae issues. but i am happy with the FW side, i wanna add some crypt parva, does anyone see any issues?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

grumble. 
stupid reef making me mad...
bout to hulk smash this thing...

i think I may fill it with condy anemones and shrimp with a bit of live rock...


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I really REALLY suggest you get rid of the cow fish. They get WAYYYY too big for that size tank. They reach up to 12". Please please please return him. Settle for just inverts or maybe a clown goby. Also if that cowfish dies (which it will in that small tank) it will nuke every living thing in there. Prepare for a crash.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

read earlier post about not giving me static about the cowfish, I have an aquarium maintenance company I really know how to care for these animals. Its a job and a passion....

1. i am aware of the risk in keeping a cowfish.
2. this is temporary until I set up my new tank.
3. This tank is WAY over filtered and even if he does die it will not cause an issue

trust me I've been doing this a looooooong time.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Filtration isn't an issue. It'll release toxins (not ammonia) into the tank. It's sort of like when certain nudibranchs die. You're waiting for headaches. Toothy fish aren't reef safe anyways...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

again... I know all this. I've been doing this forever...

I have kept them in tanks with leather corals for years...

I run alot of carbon and purigen in my filtration...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

don't take this is a disrespect issue. I'm just really aware of the care for these animals.

I think the plan will be mangroves and anemones...


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

No harm done. I just feel really bad for animals some times. I'm slowly weening myself off fish and just sticking to shrimp to be honest.


----------



## thewife (Jan 26, 2011)

I also think that sounds like BGA. 

I'm way too lazy to scroll through this thread to figure out if you have a phosban reactor. Do you? Rid thyself of phosphates. I don't know if this can be done, but it stands to reason that you could replace some of your filter media with phosphate-specific stuff if you have a canister. You could also try improving your water flow. 

HTH.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i can't really add too much more flow to the tank its a g and i'm already running an eheim with phosphate removers


----------



## thewife (Jan 26, 2011)

hm. maybe the phosphate media needs to be replaced? lol sorry. i tried


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

lol. im going to re build the whole tank tomorrow...thanks


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

does anyone have any experience in keeping tuxedo urchins with mangroves plants?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ok pictureless update. 

I did a minor scape variation on the planted side. 

the reef side has also been altered. I added a nice dendronepthea coral and a few mangroves, I am also currently fishless in the reef. still thinking about a cool tank resident. gonna be tough though since the tank is rimless....

I didn't take pics cause i forgot to clean algae and I just topped off both tanks. lol


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

*boom, picture update.*

got bored, took a whole bunch of pictures.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

so my carnation coral in the reef tank went to live with a friend till I set up my main reef. But my peppermint shrimp is berried!!! I think I may be able to hatch the eggs since there are no predators in the tank and plenty of macro algae!


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

grats!

and i love the diptych concept. i was not expecting to see the word diptych on these boards to be honest. lol.

<-photographer first before aquariumist


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks, I'm an artist before all else too.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

really need some help with the tanks today... I ripped the planted tank apart again and I only have moss balls in the tank right now... I do not know what direction to take the tank in and i need some ideas badly cause I'm bored with it... when I get bored with planted tank I usually turn them into reef tanks and I'm trying not to do that with this one... 

maybe a huge chunk of jungle val?
or
a low light easy carpet plant? 
any ideas would be super appreciated, please don't hesitate to throw me some ideas...


thanks.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

so reef tank crashed, I'm pretty bumed. I guess now I should step my game up... Little hint guys. Don't put anemones in a nano. When they die it really makes a mess


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

so thanks to justin I got some sweet snowball shrimp for the planted tank. And now I found some amazing zoo polyps for the reef!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

what my 4g reef has become...


----------



## bassmjm (Jun 1, 2011)

I apologize now if it came up before in this thread because I've only been skimming through it, but is your marimo pearling?!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

nah, never saw that happen.


----------

